# Ladder stand stability



## huntn4fun (Aug 4, 2012)

Looking for some ideas to help stabilize my ladder stands. They are 22 ft to shooting rail and include one ladder to tree stabilzer. I've thought about 2x4, pvc or emt. I did quick search and didn't find what I was looking for. As always pics are welcome.

Thanks Paul


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

You could make a bolt on truss for both ladder side rails. 
I would make the trusses one piece extending from the bottom to the top of the ladder. Use 3/4 emt for the truss rails and 1/4 strap steel for the webs or braces and the gussets. Weld gussets to the bottom side (side that faces the tree) of the ladder sections where the truss will attach. Make several attach points for the truss (the truss would be similar to a ladder but with one rail removed). 
Once the ladder sections are assembled at the base of the tree, bolt the trusses on and then stand the ladder up.

Google "beam truss" for a better explanation. You would only need one rail since you will be using the assembled ladder side rail sections as a rail.

Hope that isn't very confusing :darkbeer:


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

Would be kinda awkward carrying in, but you could just use an angle iron on each side extending from the bottom to the top rails. 1 inch angle should give a good amount of stability. Predrill the stand for them, then just bolt them on when you get the stand assembled.


----------



## huntn4fun (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions but I was thinking of just making one or two more supports that run from rung on ladder to tree but would consider these ideas depending on cost.


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

This is the cheapest and easiest method I have found. Battery powered cordless tools (circular saw, impact driver) that can be taken into the field make this much easier but everything can be done with hand tools. On a stand as high as yours you could probably use two braces, roughly one at six feet and a second at fifteen feet. Measure the space between the ladder portion of the stand and the tree trunk at the points you would like the braces and add six inches. Go to your favorite home improvement supplier and buy pressure treated 5/4 deck boards in the appropriate lengths to yield the pieces you need. 

At home rip the 5/4 boards in half lengthwise with a corded circular saw. Now you will have thin boards with the rounded factory edge on one side and a square edge from the cut you just made. Measure the size of the rail steps on the ladder portion of the stand and cut a notch in the square edge of the deck board; cut the notch three inches in from the end and make it 1/2 inch deeper than the ladder rail but make it a snug fit. Drop this notch onto the ladder rail and fasten the other end to the tree trunk with quality three inch deck screws. No fasteners are needed at the ladder rail. Now cut a piece of blocking to go between the braces to keep them spread.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I have a 20' ladder stand that was a bit flimsy feeling for me so I tightened mine up with a couple extra ratchet straps.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Green River said:


> I have a 20' ladder stand that was a bit flimsy feeling for me so I tightened mine up with a couple extra ratchet straps.


I agree. An extra strap around the tree hooked to the lower platform goes a long way in stabilizing the stand to the tree. Ive never had a tree stand feel unstable and I dont buy real expensive stands. You may want to try and find a better tree, perhaps yours is too small or too tall and the wind is catching it.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

I like to go up 1 or2 sizes of ratchet strap the ones thats like 4" wide for the main one that goes around the tree and goes in each side of the "tooth bar" with the bigger ratchet you can tighten it down alot more and then you have an extra strap to add at the top or where ever. I have a 2 man ladder at my place only way it ever felt good was took extra strap hooked on to the second step hook on each side against the vertical bars of the ladder and that snugged it up nice.


----------



## huntn4fun (Aug 4, 2012)

Will be using heavier duty rachet straps. I think the main reason these stands seem a little unsteady when climbing is the ladder support attaches to the middle of the rung so you get some twisting motion when you climb. It's probably not enough to bother most people but the older I get and a family with three young boys to support I like things rock steady. 
Keep the suggestions coming. I hope to put up my last two stands this weekend and will report back on what I tried.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

you are correct about the ladder, hook a strap with hooks to the steps one hook on each side 3/4 way up and take it behind the tree and tighten till the bottom is digging in earth it will be rock solid.


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

For my 20fter i cut a tree branch with a y and but the y on the tree with some ratchet straps. Then i cut a notch in the single end and hook it up to the ladder. Then I use the one they give you higher up in the tree. This works good if you have to haul it all in, you carry less things.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I just bought an extra stabilizer bar from Sportsmans Guide for like 15 dollars and you can place it just like the other stabilizer bar in the area that needs extra support. Pretty simple and also inexpensive.


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

I was thinking a truss support. Have a bracket in the middle of the ladder about 1 foot our with two long ratchet straps from the Top rung to the bottom. Tighten the straps across the support and it will tighten the ladder.


----------



## Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

I always put a ratchet strap where the brace goes. I hook it on one side of the ladder, around the tree, and then to the other side of the ladder. Not sure if all tree stands recommend doing that or not, but it helps quite a bit.

I would NOT use pvc unless you use something 4" schedule 40 or larger, which would be cumbersome to say the least. PVC is strong and works great in some applications, this isn't one of them. It gets brittle when cold and exposed to UV, sags when hot, etc etc. A 2x4 would be stronger, better, and cheaper.


----------



## huntn4fun (Aug 4, 2012)

I think what I'm going to try is cut 2x4 to length with notch for rung then run it back to tree attached with hanger then run ratchet strap around tree back to ladder rungs. I like the truss idea and if time permits will give that a try also. I also have couple of ideas using square tubing that already has holes but that seems a bit expensive.

If all else fails I seen replacement stabilizers at Menard's for about $12-13. Wish I lived in country where I had large tree to test it out on.


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

I have same 20' tall ladder stand set up. I do what mountainman7 did, use another stabilizer bar, just like the one that came with the stand, and add it in .
It does require using a ladder to get a goot installation, but worth the extra time and effort.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

nywell said:


> I have same 20' tall ladder stand set up. I do what mountainman7 did, use another stabilizer bar, just like the one that came with the stand, and add it in .
> It does require using a ladder to get a goot installation, but worth the extra time and effort.


Works very well, and just as cheap as making up something of your own. Mine was like 12 or 13 bucks, and it is designed for ladder stands. Just makes me feel safer knowing that I guess. I'm not a big fan of heights any way , and this made my stand very sturdy and it is adjustable.


----------



## huntn4fun (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I ended up using a 2x4. I attached it to the tree using gusset hanger and screws. I had to cut notch in opposite end of 2x4 then repurposed a metal strap to hold onto ladder rung. I then ran ratchet strap around tree and back to ladder rung. This made stand a lot more stabile than with just one supplied support. I may modify this in future using 2 2x4 and forming v back to tree so supports wouldn't move side to side.

As others have said I could've just purchased another support but I had these supplies laying around so it only cost me prep time. But for one of the stands store bought would've been too short do to curvature of tree so all worked out well. I will try and add pics next time I get a chance.


----------



## steve101610 (Nov 8, 2012)

I just used 3/8 stainless bolts to bolt the ladder sections together instead of the cheesy clip rings and it made my stands much quieter and sturdier. I also used 4"x3/8" lag bolts to attach the stand and ladder support to the tree along with the straps. Them things don't move now and are so quiet.


----------



## justanuff (Dec 31, 2006)

Get some electrical condiut,,,,1/2 to 1",,,,get come lag bolts,,,,,weld them in at one end,,,that end you will screw into the tree,,,the other end gets attatched to the top of the ladder step(s),,,,cut off protruding conduit and U-bolt it th the step,,or flatten the end of it and drill a hole and screw.nut it to the top or bottom of the steps(s),,,I guarantee nothin works better,,solid as a rock and cheap,,,alot of times if you ask around (electrecal workers,companys,,etc),,,you can pick it up for nothin


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Green River said:


> I have a 20' ladder stand that was a bit flimsy feeling for me so I tightened mine up with a couple extra ratchet straps.


Did the same thing. Connect them together and snug em up on one of ladder steps. Can buy them cheap at Harbor Freight.com


----------

